# Aus einem Servlet auf ein anderes zugreifen ?



## mari (26. Jun 2007)

Ich denke, der Titel sagt schon alles:

Wie greife ich aus einem Servlet auf die Variablen und Funktionen eines anderen Servlets zu ?
Oder kann man im Tomcat irgendwo Daten ablegen, auf die alle Servlets zugreifen können ?

Ach ja, ich benutze den 6.0er Tomcat, glaube zwar nicht dass das wichtig ist aber naja =)

Gruß Marius


----------



## HLX (27. Jun 2007)

Du kannst über den RequestDispatcher von einem Servlet an ein anderes Servlet weiterleiten.


----------



## Rydl (27. Jun 2007)

mari hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder kann man im Tomcat irgendwo Daten ablegen, auf die alle Servlets zugreifen können ?



lies dir mal einschlägige literatur über servlets durch, bzw google mal nach servlet tutorial oder so...

na jedenfalls gibt es ja die 4 scopes - page, request, session und application.
da mehr als ein servlet einen http request bearbeiten können, indem du mit dem requestdispatcher zB arbeitets, spannt der requestScope auch über alle servlets, die eine anfrage bearbeiten. das heißt, dass du per request.setAttribute("attr", obj); deine objekte von einem servlet zum nächsten "bringen" kannst. 

das gleiche prinzip gilt für den sessionScope (request.getSession().get/setAttribute), der dann, wie der name schon sagt, eine gültigkeit über eine komplette session eines users hat. der applicationScope (get/setServletContext...) wird erst beim beenden der anwendung gelöscht.


----------

